

JavaScript Regular expressions made easy (available in many languages too) - Timothee
https://github.com/VerbalExpressions/JSVerbalExpressions

======
Timothee
NB: the JavaScript version is the first one I came across, but they have
versions for a bunch of languages:
[https://github.com/VerbalExpressions](https://github.com/VerbalExpressions)

